
National Enquirer claims "good faith negotiations" with Bezos - sinstein
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/08/national-enquirer-publisher-believes-it-acted-lawfully-on-bezos-story-vows-to-investigate-matter.html
======
sinstein
Outline - [https://outline.com/rCxLjM](https://outline.com/rCxLjM)

